# Cased caddis flies



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know of any local shops that sell good imitations of cased caddis?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.solitudefly.com/product.aspx?productcode=N045S designed by a local tyer. Available around the area.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What type of cased caddis are you looking for?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Give Anglers Den in Riverdale a call.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

The closest I've been able to find on Google Image is the attached pic. You tell me what type of cased caddis is in the Weeb below Echo. All I know right now is the trout and especially the whities are gorged on em.  The tubes/cases are smooth but that might be because I removed em from the stomach. They are small, like 1/4 in.????

[attachment=0:2nq145mp]cased caddis.jpg[/attachment:2nq145mp]


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Groooooovy! Did you get the PM I sent to you? I can tie an imitation of that gritter if you want.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

talk about nice fly, but you also have to talk about tedious.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

HighNDry,
Huuuuum, no pm?????


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

scotty0902,
Yeah, that looks about right, mybe a green head might be better, not sure. Since I do't have equip. for tying flies I have to figure out where I can find em.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I tried to send a PM but doesn't seem to go through. Anyway, I tie a cased caddis with a body that resembles the small pebbles. It has a green floss or green glass bead for the body and a black soft hackle for legs. If you want me to tie some up, I'd be happy to do it. Usually about $1.00 each. Tha case looks groovy. I use a technique that allows me to change up the color of the case. I can get it pretty close to the picture you provided.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

HighNDry,
Wonder what the problem is with pm's. I'm getting others????? Anyway, would like to see a pic. and know where you are. The web site that scotty sent showing a cased caddis being tied looks pretty good. Still researching at my end to see what's avail. to me here in Ogden. Thanks for the input. I'll keep in touch.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

No picture right now. I'm in the Ogden area.


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

Leaky,

The flies that HighNDry ties are fantastic, and the cased caddis he is talking about should be just the ticket for you.

If your up to driving to Salt Lake, Fish Tech sells this fly that has worked well for me on the Weber and Provo also (I tie my own though...)


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been working on the old cased caddis for a while now. I've tried making the case from deer hair, rubber, even pea****. Today I went all out with the glue gun and some epoxy. The epoxy complicated things a little trying to get a dozen hooks to dry at the same time:
[attachment=4:2doj5s8m]hemostats.jpg[/attachment:2doj5s8m]
Here's the case before the caddis gets put in it:
[attachment=3:2doj5s8m]case.jpg[/attachment:2doj5s8m]
The finished product:
[attachment=2:2doj5s8m]cased caddis.jpg[/attachment:2doj5s8m]
And if you think my tying skills are sub-par (which they probably are) I'm blaming it on the kid:[attachment=1:2doj5s8m]4yearold.jpg[/attachment:2doj5s8m]
And hopefully tomorrow we'll get some results like these:
[attachment=0:2doj5s8m]brown.JPG[/attachment:2doj5s8m]

Leakinator and Sparky - I go back to night shift next week and I'll try and get these guys finished up. Shoot me a p.m. with your address and I'll drop a couple in the mail to you - keep the good reports comin'.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

scott_rn,
I'm not sure how to respond. You're too kind and make me feel a kind of guilty taking you up on your offer. But I the end my selfish fishing desires will probably get the best of me. If you end up providing em to me I'll be sure to tell ya my experience with em. Thanks a bunch guy.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky, just remember to pay it forward.
What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

scott_rn,

Well, I tried to send you a pm, but it just sites in my outbox??? I don't know what that means??? If you want to go to the trouble, you can send me an e-mail, [email protected], and then I can respond with my address, etc. Thanks bud.


----------

